# Google- What diet changes will make me feel less bloated? - Herald.ie



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*What diet changes will make me feel less bloated?**Herald.ie*Sometimes these symptoms may be a sign of coeliac disease, peptic ulcer, *irritable bowel syndrome*, acid reflux, diverticulitis or inflammatory *bowel* disease *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

